# Mud



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

Good day to go lawn tractor muddin here in newhampshire 3 days of rain good mud


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

After all this rain heck anything outside good day.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

It's warm too- still hear the frogs and bugs!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

caleb said:


> Good day to go lawn tractor muddin here in newhampshire 3 days of rain good mud



Got any pictures of your muddin tractor?


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

One of my favorite things to do! Sadly had to sell my machine but its ok but am in process of building a new one !! I have some questions if you wouldent mind?


----------



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

bwgad96 said:


> One of my favorite things to do! Sadly had to sell my machine but its ok but am in process of building a new one !! I have some questions if you wouldent mind?


Ok Whts ur questions dude


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok here goes, Now in theory when an engine is runnin attatched to a hydrostatic tranny the pulley on to of the tranney is always spinning unless the clutch is engaged. So according to this principle, I could weld an engine shaft to the shaft of a transmission and it would work normal?


----------



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes it would work weld it


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

So i could weld it directly on without breaking any thing? sweet, now mabie someone with some welding experience could answer this, as i am a novice what is the best way to weld it with flux core? I would assume a steel pipe with the same inner diameter as the outside of the shafts?


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

O what about taking the same peice of pipe, and drilling 2 holes, one throught each shaft and putting a bolt with a locktite on it?


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

I also read about the chain driven 3 speed transmission being able to be reused. Not really sure how but they say that a manuel clutch can be build. Any ideas?


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I would suggest something like a Lovejoy coupler. It just wouldn't work to weld the two together.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id ditch the hydro - hydro's arent good for mud or speed - unless it was prepped to handle it. Depends what the 3 speed is used for - if it has like a lower pulley input and gear side output - its similar to a peerless 700 setup , or even a right angle gear box - the ragb needs a go kart type clutch tho, since its usually a 1:1 and has no shifting - basically its there to redirect the drive setup.

Eventually ill get around to building a rat rod tractor- i plan on either a RAGB or a 700 peerless to turn the straight rear axle - not sure which one to use yet.

Also have a 90's GT murray i plan on modding for offroad/trail use because of the beefy 1" spindles and 1" transmission axles .


----------

